# Probleme bootcamp mac book pro



## Lolizonngg (3 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous, j'ai essayé d'installer windows sur mon mac book pro pour installer une application disponible uniquement via windows, pour mes cours. 
Cependant mon mac book n'a pas voulu installer bootcamp, j'ai eu un message d'erreur disant que bootcamp n'avait pas été installé, puis j'ai eu un autre message disant que mon mac essayait de récupérer les partitions créées par bootcamp. Cependant ça n'a pas marché après avoir attendu 30min. Je me retrouve donc sans bootcamp, sans windows et avec mon disque dur fractionné pour rien. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider à résoudre ce problème ce serait super..


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2019)

@Lolizonngg
C'est bien tout ça, mais si tu commençais par nous dire quel est le modèle exact de Mac que tu possèdes, ta version de macOS en cours, ce serait déjà pas mal. Une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac serait la bienvenue.

Ensuite, on ne sait pas ce que tu as fait et comment sais-tu que ton disque est encore partitionné ? Nous ne sommes pas devins. De plus, si tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, que tu fais un clic sur Restaurer, il se passe quoi ? Pour finir, où as-tu téléchargé le fichier .iso de Windows, quel est son nom exact et est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp propose explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ?

Comme tu le constates, il y a beaucoup de réponses à donner.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir *Lolizonngg
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Lolizonngg (12 Octobre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                             SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB        disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                                 314.6 MB       disk0s1
   2:              Apple_APFS Container disk1         210.0 GB      disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP         40.7 GB       disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                          SIZE         IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +210.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            70.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Voila les informations de base @macomaniac et @Locke 
Excusez moi de répondre seulement maintenant, je n'avais plus de réseau depuis une semaine


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'intégralité de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Lolizonngg (12 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
> ...



Je mets l'intégralité du code que tu viens de noter dans mon terminal ou je fais les 3 un par un ? @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

Tu colles la totalité -->

- il s'agit de *3* commandes concaténées par 2 points-virgules *;* --> ce qui fait qu'elles vont être exécutées l'une après l'autre.​


----------



## Lolizonngg (12 Octobre 2019)

```
MBP-de-Loann:~ loann$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 40 685 187 072 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x13): nchildren (1) does not match drec count (0)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
error: Underallocation Detected on Main device: (7415142+1) bitmap address (42f59)
Space Verification failed
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 210 000 388 096 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            69.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Loann:~ loann$
```

et voilà @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

Opération réussie : partition supprimée et espace récupéré.


----------



## Lolizonngg (12 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération réussie : partition supprimée et espace récupéré.


Super merci beaucoup @macomaniac 

Dis moi pour mes cours normalement je dois avoir windows pour installer des applis reliées à windows après. Tu penses que je pourrais réessayer d'installer Boot Camp puis windows sur mon mac ?  
Ou d'après toi c'est mieux de trouver une alternative (par exemple que j'utilise l'ordinateur familial qui a déjà windows intégré) plutôt que de mettre windows sur mac ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Octobre 2019)

Tu as assez d'espace libre pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* et y installer Windows -->

- tu n'as qu'à re-essayer (ne prends pas une taille inférieure à *60 Go*). Sur les questions spécifiques de l'installation de Windows > c'est *Locke* qui est connaisseur.​


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2019)

@Lolizonngg
Ben sans répondre aux questions de la réponse #2, comment veux-tu que l'on te vienne en aide sans aucune information ?


----------

